# Lucky Craft Rick Clunn Wake Action Crankbaits



## Jim (May 10, 2008)

New bait,
If it is like a Rapala jointed shad rap, It will be a winner.

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_100927?cm_mmc=froogle-_-100-5-1-_--1-_-38-250-343-01&hvarAID=froogle&mr:trackingCode=17AC989C-B91E-DD11-98CA-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## jkbirocz (May 10, 2008)

Ok, I need five of them. That looks awesome, it will definately produce.


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Ok, I need five of them. That looks awesome, it will definately produce.



:LOL2:


----------



## Derek777 (May 11, 2008)

i have one of each of the non jointed and the jointed.
they work well. the non jointed is basically a waking cb with a tight wiggle, the jointed has a bit wider wiggle while waking. 
theyre very nice, but id still take a buzzjet, kazlla or mikey jr instead if i were to throw a waking bait due to their action on a twitch. the rc jointed doesnt do that as well.


----------



## BLK fisher (May 11, 2008)

I think that will be a very good bait. Especially on overcast days.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 11, 2008)

Damn Fine looking baits - I need to field test to insure quality :mrgreen:


----------



## jkbirocz (May 11, 2008)

Derek, have you ever caught a fish on that ridiculous kazlla?


----------



## slim357 (May 11, 2008)

I cant imagin these things being bad, I only have one bait so far with ricks name on it but there the best topwater baits ever.


----------

